# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم Medusa box تحديثات :  Medusa PRO v.1.4.6 - Massive update!

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]Medusa PRO v.1.4.6 is out! New models, USB loaders and features added!  Added  support for Samsung SM-J111M, Samsung SM-J320M, Samsung SM-G361H,  Samsung SM-G531H/DS, Samsung GT-I9295, Samsung SM-N900J, Samsung  SM-T567V, HTC Desire 616, Sony E6553 via eMMC and support for LG H440N  and Huawei Y625-U32 via USB! 
Added General Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8x26, MSM8929, MSM8940, MSM8953, MSM8992. 
Added more than 35 unique Qualcomm USB loaders for different vendors' devices. 
Added possibility to select external Qualcomm USB loader! 
Improvements in Content Extractor - added possibility of manual scanning  (parsing) data from file or from connected via eMMC device. 
Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area.   Medusa PRO v.1.4.6 Release Notes:  - Added support for the following models via eMMC:  *Samsung SM-J111M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-J320M - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. JSOUZA)***Samsung SM-G361H - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-G531H/DS - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. HELP-MI)***Samsung GT-I9295 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-N900J - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Samsung SM-T567V - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**HTC Desire 616 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files**Sony E6553 - Read/Write/Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. TREJO1998)** - Added support for the following models via USB:  *LG H440N - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. CYKADA)***Huawei Y625-U32 - Read/Write/Full Erase, Easy Repair, Partition Manager, Constructor for Repair Files (thanks to Mr. REBAINOOR)**
  * SFR files created by users are uploaded into “USER UPLOADED SRF” folder of the Support Area.  -  Added General Qualcomm USB loaders for MSM8x26, MSM8929, MSM8940,  MSM8953, MSM8992. Read/Write/Full Erase operations are supported.  -  Added more than 35 unique Qualcomm USB Loaders for different vendors'  devices (Read/Write/Full erase operations are supported):  *Xiaomi - added loaders for MSM8916, MSM8917, MSM8936, MSM8937, MSM8953, MSM8976, MSM8992, MSM8996**Vivo - added loaders for MSM8917, MSM8937, MSM8953, MSM8976, MSM8996**Nokia - added loaders for MSM8937 and MSM8998**Oppo - added loader for MSM8937**ZTE - added loader for MSM8996* -  Added possibility to select external Qualcomm USB loader! From now on  you can select external Qualcomm USB loader ("*.mbn», "*.bin", "*.elf")  to connect the device via USB. This feature will be useful, if built-in  USB loaders are not compatible with your device, or necessary loader is  not included in the Software.
To select external USB loader, do the following: select "USB" option in  Software, select "Brand: Custom Settings", select "Device (Core): Custom  Loader" and press “Connect” button to select loader and connect the  device. Don't forget to put the device into "Qualcomm...9008" mode  before.  - Improvements in "Content Extractor": *Added  possibility of manual scanning (parsing) data from file or from  connected via eMMC device. From now on you can select method that will  be used for parsing folders and data – “Full Scan” or “Manual Scan”.  “Full Scan” will parse all folders and data and may take 0-1-2 hours. If  you don’t need to scan (parse) all data and wait long time, you can use  "Manual Scan" method, which allows you to select a folder to parse and  scanning process takes only few seconds. Just press "Read from file…” or  “Read from device” button and select method for data scanning  (parsing).*  - Uploaded new “Live logs” into the Support Area  - All pinouts and repair procedures are described in the manual ("Help" button in the software)   *Medusa - Ultimate Breakthrough in the Phone Repair!* 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

